# Trout fishing near Salt Lake City?



## wolf7223085 (Jun 7, 2016)

My wife and I are flying into Salt Lake the end of the month. We are actually heading to Green River, Wyoming. Its a sight seeing trip but I will be doing a little fishing. I am set to fish the Green River one day on Section A below Flaming Gorge and am really looking forward to that. However, we are spending 2 nights in Salt Lake and would like to fish a little bit somewhere around there early morning while the wife is still asleep. Any suggestions? Not looking for fantastic fishing or monster trout there. Would be satisfied with a few small natives, etc. Just want to get out a bit while anticipating the Green. Have been looking at maps, etc. of some of the smaller streams. Emigration Creek, for instance, is intriguing. Anybody know anything about it? Private, public access, etc.? Any fish in there? If so, how far up the canyon? Any help or advice would be appreciated. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Dont they only allow so many people a day there? Have not fished it for years, but you used to have to get reservations for any of the spots there. Millcreek used to be fun, dont know if they have replanted it. The cottonwoods are fun for small natives.

» Fishing Spots around Salt lake, might help? Go to reports in the fishing section.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

The cottonwoods can be good for small natives. City Creek has a bunch of fish in the 6-12" range as well.....


----------



## ryno007 (Jan 28, 2016)

Both Cottonwood creeks (LCC and BCC) are running pretty high right now, but you can find some pools up the canyons, especially in Big. I fished below Spruces campground a week or so ago and had some success (although that was before the air temps shot up - probably running even higher now).


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

East Canyon Reservoir would be a good quick drive if you are staying downtown. Another nice little lake would be Silver Lake by Solitude Ski Resort (both of these will be accessible with a pretty short drive from downtown SLC)


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Riverton City Pond 3200 W. 13680 S., just north of Bangerter Highway*


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

pretty much sums it up.....SLC sucks for trout fishing.


----------

